

Ask HN: Share Your New Year Resolution - dryicerx

Share your new year resolution with HN
======
dryicerx
Primary resolution is taking all my half-done and unfinished side projects and
bring them to completion.

Secondary new year resolution is hopefully triple QWXGA, you can never have
too much pixel real estate.

